# مهندس اعمى يحل مشكلة الكهرباء باختراع الاول من نوعه فى عالم الكهرباء



## saeed2000yamin (2 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiZ-Pmk4sXM
اود ان اسأل الخبراء اليس هذا الفيديو مخالف لحفظ الطاقة مجرد استفسار ؟
وللعلم انا لست متخصصا في مجال الهندسة ....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiZ-Pmk4sXM


----------



## saeed2000yamin (2 أغسطس 2013)

افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د حسين (2 أغسطس 2013)

طبعا مخالف والفيديو خادع والعملية فاشلة​


----------



## zeid25 (2 أغسطس 2013)

كل ما يخالف قوانين الفيزياء يعتبر عملا غير مقبول
هذا يذكرني بالقرون الوسطى عندما كان البعض يسعى لتحويل
بعض المواد الى ذهب ...


----------



## saeed2000yamin (3 أغسطس 2013)

نعم قانون حفظ الطاقة صحيح 
لاني توقعت ان تقول واخص بالذكر د حسين

انت تقول انك دكتور فهل هنا يادكتورنا العزيز 
اى علاقة من قريب او بعيد بقانون حفظ الطاقة 
الاختراع عن جهاز مضاعف للقدرة 

وهل مركز براءة الاختراعات العالمى لم يعلموا هذا ؟

ااعتقد ان تطبيقات الخاطئة هى السبب اننا مازالنا من الدول النامية 
لانك تحتاج الى ان ترجع الى الدراسة مرة اخرى وتدرس قوانين نيوتن 
وكيف يمكن الاستفادة من قوة رد الفعل 

رفضك للاختراعات العالمية يثبت لنا مدى التقدم الذى نحيا فيه 
العالم احمد زويل حصل على نوبل وانه افضل عالم لانه عاش فى امريكا وهناك لم يقل له احد ان اخترعاتك تخالف قانون الطاقة 

لماذا كل هذا الهجوم على الاخترعات المعترف بها دوليا ؟

اعتقد لانها تمس عالم المستفيدين من بيع الطاقة لاغير 

ولا اتعجب يوما عندما اجد احدا يقول ان خسوف الشمس خلف القمر مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة 

لان طاقة الشمس اكبر من طاقة القمر فكيف لها ان تنخسف خلف القمر 
=========
ضع القانون فى المحل الصحيح للتطبيق 
فلا يقبل ان يستخدم الحق ويراد به الباطل 

ان كنت تعتقد ان العلماء فى مكاتب الاختراعات اقل علما ولا يعلموا ما تقوله فيكمنك مراسلتهم 
واخبارهم بانهم يعطوا براءات اخترعات مخالفة لما تراه 
=======================
الاختراع ليس الاول من نوعه فهناك الكثير من المخترعين 
قدموا تلك الاختراعات لاجهزة متعددة لمضاعفة العزم 
وتسمى multiplied force 

وهى تعتمد على تحويل الطاقة المضادة اللتى تعمل على توقف المحرك الكهربي والقادمة من المولد واللتى انت تذكرها لنا الى الاتجاه العكسي من خلال تخزين قودة رد الفعل 
لترتد كل ربع دورة الى الاتجاه العكسي 
فتكون النتيجة ان تتحول قوة رد رفعل من مقاومة تعمل على ايقاف المحرك الكهربي الى الاتجا ة الخاض بعمل المحرك الكهربي فتتضاعف قوة المحرك 
وهذا هو مصدر الكاقة الكهربية 

1HP + 30HP = 31HP 
وبالتالى فان القوة القادمة من المحرك الى المولد اصبحت 13HP وبالتالى نجح الاختراع 
وتم تكريم مهندس اعمي البصر 
على قدرته على فهم قانون نيوتن و استخدامه بهذا الشكل 
فكم من انسان اعمى يبصر مالا يبصر ه اشد الناس ابصارا 


لوسمحت اقراء عنها ولو شيئا 

وهذا شرحها 


This allows to implement movement on one axis, the other turn in the opposite direction and “return multiplied force to the first, which also generates an outside force that can magnify” If connect you other parallels that repeat the same action.


اى انك تستطيع تحويل مقاومة المولد الكهربي من مقاومة الى عزم اضافى للمحرك الكهربي 
وذالك من خلال عكس الاتجاة لرد الفعل طبقا لقانون نيوتن 
لكل فعل رد فعل مساو له فى المقدار ومضاد له فى الاتجاه 
فرد الفعل المضاد هو مقاومة المولد اللكهربي لانها اكبر من قدرة المحرك 
فتم تصميم تلك الاخترعات حتى يتاخر رد الفعل ويبداء فى التحول الى الاتجاه الاخر الذى به اتجاه قدرة المحرك 
فتصبح مقاومة مولد الكهرباء مصدر جديد للطاقة تضاف الى قدرة المحرك الكهربي 

وهنا لاتوجد مجموعة نقل سرعة ولا علب للسرعة 
حيث ان البكرة الاولى للمحرك تساوي البكرة الثانية للمولد فى عدد الدورات 
هناك قوة صادرة من المحرك وقوة مضادة لها صادرة من المولد الكهربي فى الاتجاه العكسي لها 
هذا الاختراع استطاع تحويل اتجاه القوة المضادة للمولد الكهربي لتكون فى نفس الاتجاه لقوة المحرك وبالتالى ضاعفت من قدرة المحرك 
ولهذا تم اعتماد براءة اختراعه من مكتب براءات الاختراع الدولية ومن افضل اساتذة العالم فى مجال الطاقة 
ولم يستطع احد ان يرفضها لانها على اسس هندسية سليمة مائة بالمائة 
وهذا هو سر تقدم الدول 
ان الاختراعات لاتحارب بها 
اعتقد الان ان الفكرة تكون وضحت 

=
ولا اتعجب ان وجدت يوما ما عندنا من يقول ان قانون نيوتن مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة ويجب الغاء قانون نيوتن 
http://www.modvid.com/force/

http://www.modvid.com/force/
Its simplicity is found in classical mechanics, with the lever of Archimedes and the Parallels of such: “it varies the gravity of a body that fall and fall force increases with a lever for transmission to the other axis

انصحك بان تقراء المزيد عن تلك التقنية وعن اختراعات مضاعف القوة اللتى تم اختراعها منذ اكثر من مائة عام 
وهى ليست جديد 

===========



"Amazing New Car Has No Gears" by Newton Burke


http://www.rexresearch.com/constran/1constran.htm


التحميل من هنا

( PDF , 9 MB }

http://www.rexresearch.com/constanti...tantinesco.htm
George Constantinesco
His Torque Converter and Other Inventions
by
Ian Constantinesco

Principle of operation of the Torque Converter

=====
وهنا بعض الصور لتكل الاختراعات 
وكان اهمها محرك بنزين 1HP تم استبداله بمحرك السيارة الاصلى والاستغناء ايضا عن صندون نقل السرعات بهذا الاختراع القديم جدا وكان محرك السيارة الاصلي 40 HP وسارة السيارة بنفس القوة والسرعة 
تلك هى التكنولوجيا فهمناها ام لم نفهمها = قبلناها ام لم نقبلها لن يغير ذالك منها فى شئ 
اليك بعض صور لاختراعات مضاعفات القوة لمخترعين منذ اكثر من 60 عاما


----------



## saeed2000yamin (3 أغسطس 2013)

اتمنى ان تتقبل رائ العالم بصدر رحب 
فللاسف تلك هى التكنولوجيا قبلتها ام رفضتها فلن يغير ذالك منها فى شئ 
وشكرا لك


----------



## د حسين (4 أغسطس 2013)

عزيزي سعيد
تحية طيبة وبعد
انت طلبت النصيحة ولم تطلب الحوار والنقاش
وانا اجبتك باختصار وأجبتني بمعروض طويل غير متناسق وغير منطقي : وقياسك للطاقة على اختراع مضخم العزوم خاطئ فهي زيادة في القوة موجودة منذ الأزل بواسطة الرافعة التي استخدمها الانسان البدائي بواسطة عصا وحجرة فقط ..وليست زيادة في العزم .. والفارق كبير ((راجع علم الفيزياء))
وطالما انك متأكد فلماذا تسأل وتطلب النصيحة .. اذهب وجرب وأمتعني بالفيديو الذي ستحصل عليه وانا بانتظارك مادمت حيا .
أرجو ان تتعلم الفيزياء قبل ان تناقش
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ​


----------



## saeed2000yamin (5 أغسطس 2013)

عزيزي حسين ان كانت الفيزياء تعمي عيني وتجعلني جاحدا معارضا لكل جديد او كما تعلمها انت فافضل ان اكون جاهلا فيها

أرجو ان تتعلم الفيزياء قبل ان تناقش


وهذا ليس باسلوب كرد وخاصة من دكتور 

وهل الفيزياء حكرا لك ومحرمة على سواك 

فترفق بنا ولا يأخذك غرورك بعيدا فاسلوب ردك هذا يساعد على العنت والاصرار ولو كان خاطئا ؟؟

أن أعظم بلاد الإسلام تقدماً وحضارة الآن هي البلاد التي تم فتحها بلا سيف ولا سنان.. ماليزيا إندونيسيا وانما دخلت الاسلام من خلال معاملة التجار !!!!
واعلم بردودك الفظة هذه حتى ولو كانت صائبة 100% لن تجد لك سامعاً ....
وانا على يقين انك عندما تقرأ الرد سترد بنبرة يشوبها السخرية و الاسهزاء مثلما لمست في مشاركتك السابقة 
وتتكلم وكانك تخاطب جاهلا من القرون الوسطى ولكن اتمنى في مشاركاتي السابقة ان لا تدلي بدلوك بنصحي فنصائحك الثمينة وصللللللللللللللت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ايهابووو (7 أغسطس 2013)

الفيديو لايوضح الفكرة تفصيليا لابد من مخططات ولكن لااعتقد حسب ماشاهدت انه يوجد هنا عملية تضخيم للعزوم 
فهذا مستحيل تماما 

لايوجد في الفيزياء اي شيئ ببلاش لو اردت مثلا ان توصل محرك الى قرص كبير فانك سترفع العزم 

القوة النهائية للمنظومة لكن على حساب السرعة والمسافة 

اما كلامك عن تضخيم العزم من خلال تحويل رد الفعل اي مقاومة المولد الى عزم اضافي يضاف الى 

العزم الناتج عن عمل المحرك فهذا مستحيل وغير موجود في الطبيعة الطاقة الحركية التي يقدمها المحرك

هي طاقته ناقص الطاقة المهدورة يعني لو كان هذا المحرك يعمل بالكهرباء فان الكهرباء التي سنحصل عليها 

من المولد حتما اقل من تلك التي صرفناها على تدوير المحرك الذي يدور المولد 

كلام الاخ دحسين منطقي وهناك الملايين من التجارب التي تثبت صحة ذلك وبالمقابل لاتوجد تجربة واحدة تثبت خطأ ذلك سوى في موقع يوتيوب اللعين كلها كذب بكذب رأيت الاف الفيديوهات طيلة عشر 

سنوات ولم ارى تجربة واقعية واحدة بارض الواقع مع العلم اني من متابعي مواضيع الطاقة المتجددة

لو كنت املك كيبورد لكتبت بتفصيل وبامثلة اكثر لكني اكتب بواسطة الماوس وكيبورد الكتروني على الشاشة 
هو من ميزات الويندوز سفن والكتابة به صعبة وبطيئة 
اعذروني


----------



## elec_eng (8 أكتوبر 2014)

صلو عالنبي يا سعيد ويا دكتور حسين فليكن النقاش علمي وواقعي . نعم اننا نستطيع مضاعفة العزوم والفيزياء تثبت ذلك ولكن هذا يعتمد على عدة عوامل كالسرعة والزمن والقدرة .... الخ 
وكل من يقول انه يستطيع الحصول على الطاقة من العدم فهو واااااااهم


----------

